# Glory and Cosmo's Girls



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Some pictures from today! Glory is two weeks old today, and Cosmo's girls are 6 days!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Some more of Glory...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh my, that first picture of Glory! :ROFL: Gorgeous girls! You sure Cosmo can't come to my house?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!! Glory is a great looking kid!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Lacie and Logan.  Glory is so photogenic... lol!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow cant believe its been that long. They are beautiful babies.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Me too , I can't believe they are all that big already ! 
Oh that first picture of Glory , she looks like she was about to explode with sheer joy of being alive , lol. 
They are all so beautiful , mommas included 
You and Caroline and Regan are so very blessed


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Who is glory out of ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful girls! Are you going to keep either of Cosmo's girls?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute as usual.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Time sure flies when you are having fun.  I can't believe it has been two weeks since little Glory and her brothers were born. If she was full term she would be only 3-4 days old.



HoukFarms said:


> Who is glory out of ?


Glory is out of our 75% doe Friday Creek Shooting Star and her sire is RNSH Mr. Rich *Ennobled*.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Beautiful girls! Are you going to keep either of Cosmo's girls?


Thanks! Yes, we will keep one of the two, I'm not sure who yet. Right now I'm liking the solid headed doe a little bit more...but that might change as they get older.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Missed a couple pics!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

They are gorgeous


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Chaos and Fame, Glory's brother and Cosmo's buckling.  They should be to their new home soon!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh my !! How cute  I just wanna squeeze them haha


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> This is Chaos and Fame, Glory's brother and Cosmo's buckling.  They should be to their new home soon!


Eee! Where are they going again? Maybe if I start running, I will be able to find them and snuggle them before they turn into big, stinky bucks!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha... they went to Utah.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

They are all gorgeous but Glory is just so full of herself.. Love her to pieces.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

O M GEEE!!!!

Look at those cutie patooties! They are all adorable!!!!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Victoria, don't you mean Star and Cosmo's girls? Glory is only 2 weeks old - that is a bit young to be having kids!  :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's what happens when you have so much cuteness overload


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Or are suffering from serious sleep deprivation! :laugh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

No, I meant what I said. It's pictures of Glory... and Cosmo's girls! I guess you could read it that way too though...  I should have written it "Cosmo's girls and Glory".  

Amber, look at this! That's Beauty in the first pic, at 12 days old! I kept saying "I sure hope Star gives us a repeat". Well, I think she did!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The goats in the box picture cracked me up.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Crossroads Boers said:


> No, I meant what I said. It's pictures of Glory... and Cosmo's girls! I guess you could read it that way too though...  I should have written it "Cosmo's girls and Glory".


Ok, my bad. I obviously misinterpreted your meaning.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh wow!!!!

Looks like a spitting image!!!!!!
I am so happy you got your repeat!!! Every time you post a pic I think to myself.....that sure looks like Beauty!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , you must have a repeat button on her does ! :smile:
That's almost scary , lolol. :-D


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I know! I'm so happy.  This one seems to be a little thicker in her neck, ears are shorter, and maybe has more leg under her, but other than that they are SO close! I still like Beauty's ears better.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I know! I'm so happy.  This one seems to be a little thicker in her neck, ears are shorter, and maybe has more leg under her, but other than that they are SO close! I still like Beauty's ears better.


I love Beauty's ears!!! Well her whole head it's just soooooo cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't know why Glory's ears are shorter than Beauty's... Teflon's ears are shorter than Rich's ears. Rich has BIG ears! All of the kids we have from him don't though! :chin:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sooo cute!! I love the boys in the box.


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

SO much cuteness! Boer babies are THE cutest!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

New pictures! Glory is almost 3 weeks, and the other two are 10 days old today!  

As of tomorrow, I will be taking a break from TGS for a month or so... this time of year always get's so busy, and I feel tied down to this if I'm not commenting on everyone's posts... So you won't be getting new pictures for a while or hearing from me, but all is well... I'm just wanting to take a break and focus on family and life!  

Merry Christmas to all, and have a very happy new year!!  I'll be back sometime in January.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Rich N Radiant and Rich N Fabulous.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

they are lovely and growing like weeds. Want to snuggle them to badly. You will be missed but have a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year with your family and goats.. See you when you get back on.:snowcheese:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Cute babies! And I'm glad to see Star is acting much more froggy!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!  

Yes, Star made a full recovery and seems to be loving life.  I'm still amazed she's doing so well, considering where she was at just a few weeks ago! 

I'm really excited for new babies to start arriving, now that things settled back down after these ones were born! Babe, Ace and Paint Ball are all due within a month of each other starting in late Feb.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I bet you're excited! I've already got two foals on the ground, one is 4 days old, the other was born today, I've got Ebony's kids, a litter of pups, and way more babies on the way! I'm excited with you!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year :hug:
Have a wonderful blessed holiday


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

So beautiful.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They look so good and look at Star, Yippy  :stars::wahoo:

Merry Christmas to you and your Family. :hug:


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Merry Christmas!!! Enjoy your family time!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they all look fantastic! Star looks like she is feeling great, and boy you would never know she had issues by looking at her, I think she looks great!!
Glory is quite a looker! I LOVE LOVE♥♥♥ that last pose of her WOW!


----------

